# Feline of many lives



## Kait (May 6, 2021)

I may not have my poodle yet, but I do have a furry little lovebug.









This is Tachyon. She’s nearly 14 years old and has spent her years perfecting her talent of giving us heart attacks. She’s had mild chronic health issues her life, and too many scares. When she was 1 I was told she wouldn’t see her second birthday. I like to think she couldn’t let that vet be right and pushed through out of spite.

Most recently in April she decided to show symptoms of kidney failure, only to have all of her tests come back perfect. Then last month she suddenly developed a mass on her chin which we have finally confirmed is benign. Then this weekend she decided it was a good time for an emergency Saturday morning vet visit again when she couldn’t keep anything down after slowly decreasing her food intake over a few days. A few X-rays, blood test, IV fluids for her dehydration, and many meds they couldn’t find a cause so she’s been home on antiemetics and the vet is going to check on her today.

She really is my first baby though. I was there when she was born and we’ve been inseparable ever since 🥰


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What a pretty girl! Does she have the fabled calico attitude, or is she an exception to the stereotype?


----------



## Kait (May 6, 2021)

cowpony said:


> What a pretty girl! Does she have the fabled calico attitude, or is she an exception to the stereotype?


I didn’t know there was a stereotype calico attitude!

She’s an absolute sweetheart. She had the misfortune of being separated from her mother about a month too early (it was unavoidable) so she spent a lot of quality time with me being syringe fed to supplement her kitten food. We’re pretty attached to each other. She’s snuggly and friendly, smart as a whip, and feisty when she needs to be. No is never an acceptable answer to her attempts to cuddle, and she’ll make sure you know. She’s great with our kids though and just walks away if they’re annoying her instead of swiping at them like she will adults. She also needs to be medicated to go to the vet for scheduled appointments because without gabapentin it takes several people working together to get anywhere near her, only for them to bring her back to me where she instantly transforms back to the purring, cuddly cat she normally is 😂.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Aww. Years ago we had a bottle fed kitten. He was such a human oriented cat. I swear, he went into a funk during his adolescence when he realized he wasn't going to grow up to be a human. He loved playing and had springs for legs.


----------



## Kait (May 6, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Aww. Years ago we had a bottle fed kitten. He was such a human oriented cat. I swear, he went into a funk during his adolescence when he realized he wasn't going to grow up to be a human. He loved playing and had springs for legs.


In her kitten days she was well known for her shenanigans and could frequently be found on top of the kitchen cabinets or climbing the walls. These days being old and half blind, she’s a bit more chill haha.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

What a pretty girl. 



Kait said:


> I didn’t know there was a stereotype calico attitude!


Tortie-tude is real.  Every single tortoiseshell and calico (including the torbies and tabby-coes) has had it to some extent.


----------



## Kait (May 6, 2021)

Thanks for all the compliments. She really is a gorgeous girl.

Unfortunately it looks like we’re likely at the point where she’s uncomfortable on a daily basis causing her to not want to eat much. We’re trialing pain medication for her to try for improved quality of life for her, since in every other way she’s still feisty and happy. We’ll see how things go.


----------

